# 350z engine in G35



## Roark737 (Aug 22, 2019)

Hey if anyone out here could help me out I have an 05 g35 high REV coupe and I blew the engine and was wondering what all I would need to do to drop an 08 350z HR engine in it please and thank you


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

For the most part, it’s not really worth it to try to convert from one of these types of engines to another. The Rev-Up engines have a variable exhaust valve timing, different ECUs/wiring harnesses, different internals, and a different intake plenum. The HR does not swap easy into either of the DE engine places either, and doing so would cost quite a bit of money.


----------



## Roark737 (Aug 22, 2019)

rogoman said:


> For the most part, it’s not really worth it to try to convert from one of these types of engines to another. The Rev-Up engines have a variable exhaust valve timing, different ECUs/wiring harnesses, different internals, and a different intake plenum. The HR does not swap easy into either of the DE engine places either, and doing so would cost quite a bit of money.


Thank you and also what year 350z engines could I swap without have to much trouble


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your car is fitted with a VQ35DE engine. Here is a chart that shows where the VQ35DE was used:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Most of those engines in rogo's list won't work. There are many different versions of the VQ35DE. For starters, anything that is transversely mounted, as in the Maxima and Altima, will not work due to the bellhousing patterns being completely different (meaning the transmission won't bolt up) and the motor mount provisions on the block are different. In 2005, there were two different 3.5L engines used in the 350Z, one with single CVTCS and one with Dual CVTCS (you probably have the latter). Regardless, the following vehicles would be your choices. The first grouping has vehicles available with the single CVTCS, however the G35 and 350Z both were available with the optional dual CVTCS as per the grouping below.

These vehicle that came w/ single CVTCS share the same long block assembly (block and heads):


INFINITIFX352003-2008INFINITIG352003-2007INFINITIM352006-2008NISSAN350Z2003-2007

The following vehicles w/ the dual CVTCS option share the same long block assembly (block and heads:


INFINITIG352004-2006NISSAN350Z2004-2007


----------

